# Competition List Timeline?



## Calum2020 (11 Dec 2020)

Any knowings of when job offers are going to be sent out for the new course of training? Or anyone how long did you wait for your offer when you were in the competition list?

I’m on the list for regular force infantry in Vancouver. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipman247 (12 Dec 2020)

Hey im curious.. after your interview, how long did it take for them to put you on the competition list? I was told I would be on the competition list "in a few days" and it's been 1.5months already and im not on the competition list yet.


----------



## cyber_lass (12 Dec 2020)

ipman247 said:
			
		

> Hey im curious.. after your interview, how long did it take for them to put you on the competition list? I was told I would be on the competition list "in a few days" and it's been 1.5months already and im not on the competition list yet.



A few days? For regular force? For me, just medical clearance from Ottawa has already taken over a month. Then after, possibly during, will they start doing your background check. So I find "a few days" very suspect.


----------



## ipman247 (12 Dec 2020)

Yes this is for regular force. All my medical, reliabilty and aircrew checks are complete. At least im told..


----------



## Calum2020 (13 Dec 2020)

ipman247 said:
			
		

> Hey im curious.. after your interview, how long did it take for them to put you on the competition list? I was told I would be on the competition list "in a few days" and it's been 1.5months already and im not on the competition list yet.


Hey man, for me it was under a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## da1root (13 Dec 2020)

Please remember that timings vary based on your personal circumstances (medicals could take longer, background checks, etc), which CFRC you're being processed through and what occupation and entry plan you're trying to join.  While there are "average" times out there, I personally wouldn't base the time of my file moving along (if I weren't already in) based on someone elses timelines.


----------



## HiTechComms (14 Dec 2020)

I just got notified that I am officially on the Competition list. When I applied there were 49 out of 52 positions open (September) was told that in December there were still 49 out of 52 positions open.


----------



## Blarneystinson (15 Dec 2020)

HiTechComms said:
			
		

> I just got notified that I am officially on the Competition list. When I applied there were 49 out of 52 positions open (September) was told that in December there were still 49 out of 52 positions open.



Which trades


----------



## HiTechComms (15 Dec 2020)

DEO Signals Officer


----------



## Nelson98 (20 Dec 2020)

I was told in March i have been approved for enrollment and they were in the process of tendering me an offer of employment,  but then in late October I was told my file was up for review to be placed on the Competition List.  I'm not sure what's going on with my application but it doesn't seem like I'll be going anywhere anytime soon. 
I applied for Infantry and was told after my interveiw competition-wise my application was good and I'm in the top 20% of applicants so I'm not sure if I was just not selected or if everyone isngoing through the same thing. 
The Recruiter told me there are no new selection or BMQ dates as of now and if she had to guess, there may not be until spring of 2021. 
Does anyone know anything about when BMQ will resume?


----------



## raspberry (21 Dec 2020)

Nelson98 said:
			
		

> I was told in March i have been approved for enrollment and they were in the process of tendering me an offer of employment,  but then in late October I was told my file was up for review to be placed on the Competition List.  I'm not sure what's going on with my application but it doesn't seem like I'll be going anywhere anytime soon.
> I applied for Infantry and was told after my interveiw competition-wise my application was good and I'm in the top 20% of applicants so I'm not sure if I was just not selected or if everyone isngoing through the same thing.
> The Recruiter told me there are no new selection or BMQ dates as of now and if she had to guess, there may not be until spring of 2021.
> Does anyone know anything about when BMQ will resume?



I am in the same boat as you except for Infantry Officer. I also heard from my source, who works for government in Ottawa, that BMQ will likely open up in spring. Not sure if that applies to BMOQ. 

If anybody has any news about officer training: BMOQ, DP1, DP2... etc. It would be appreciated.


----------



## HiTechComms (21 Dec 2020)

I wouldn't hurry guys. It will happen. 
I suspect after December there will be movement. I would estimate Mid January for Offer and Feb for BMOQ.

I am completely basing this off my experience of 1 month intervals.

I am not in a Hurry as joing the military is a huge pay cut for me, and due to the situation I want to build up more savings.


----------



## Calum2020 (21 Dec 2020)

raspberry said:
			
		

> I am in the same boat as you except for Infantry Officer. I also heard from my source, who works for government in Ottawa, that BMQ will likely open up in spring. Not sure if that applies to BMOQ.
> 
> If anybody has any news about officer training: BMOQ, DP1, DP2... etc. It would be appreciated.


I also heard the spring will have more BMQ dates so that must mean offers go out atleast 1 month before spring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calum2020 (21 Dec 2020)

HiTechComms said:
			
		

> I wouldn't hurry guys. It will happen.
> I suspect after December there will be movement. I would estimate Mid January for Offer and Feb for BMOQ.
> 
> I am completely basing this off my experience of 1 month intervals.
> ...


Yea your spot on I think, Christmas leave is on right now for recruiter bmq instructors etc so January February should be when the offers start to head off for spring bmq 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiTechComms (24 Jan 2021)

Followed up with recruiter and I was informed that DEO Signals is priority and hopefully I will hear back probably in the next couple weeks.


----------



## janharrods (10 Dec 2021)

Hello Guys
I am competition listed last week.
I am a pretty old potential recruit who has experienced a very long processing time.
Anyways the officer I spoke to told me, in the officer trade I have chosen, there isn't yet anyone listed on the competition list and I will be the first for potentially open 16-18 positions...and added with my aptitude and character score I have a very good chance to get an offer.
How long usually it takes to get an offer after competition listed?
Is there a good chance of not getting any offer despite all open positions ? if so why?
As far as I know the basic training is starting in the 1st week of February and you are supposed to sign your papers 1 week before.
But how long in advance do you get an offer if any?
Thank you all and good luck !!!
BTW I am candidate for regular forces - officer


----------



## Navy_newbie0696 (13 Dec 2021)

I received my job offer for Naval Warfare Officer 9 days after being put on the competition list. It's great, but it is also because the job I had selected is on-demand.


----------

